# TTOC Help



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

Hi all been trying to join TTOC as a web member, but can't seem to get into the section where you join and pay your money, I have registered for the online shop and had an email back to welcome me but I have not paid the £15 to join, how do I do this, also been trying to change my avatar to a photo on my i phone but no joy, can anyone point me in the right direction. 
Many Thanks
Ron


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just go to the shop and click on membership, choose option and buy :wink:

Web membership

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... 71ab83dda7

The avatar option has size restrictions so maybe you photo needs resizing first.


----------

